#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Show automatic balloon like messaage box when mouse hovers over a command button

## samkumar

Hi Guys, 
I dont know if this is possible, but still worth a try!
Is it possible for a message box(or something of that kind) to appear when the mouse pointer is hovered over one of the many command buttons (telling what that button does when pressed) ? To make life easy for the user.

Thanks in advance
Sam

----------


## mehmetcik

Hi

Look at the attached file.

It may give you what you need

----------


## 6StringJazzer

*samkumar*, your question is posted to a Word forum but  *mehmetcik* has posted a response for Excel. Does that solution help or are you looking for a Word solution?

Are you talking about command buttons that you have created yourself to run VBA code? If so are they on a userform or in a document?

----------


## samkumar

Thanks mehmetcik!! I actually needed it for the word document. But I will try to incorporate the idea in MS.word and see if it works.
Cheers!

----------


## samkumar

Hi 6StringJazzer/Jeff,
I actually needed it for the Word document and not excel. 
Yes the command buttons are created by me to run certain codes. The buttons are present on the Word document.

Cheers, Sam

----------


## 6StringJazzer

ActiveX controls placed in a UserForm have an attribute called ControlTipText, which is a little pop-up box that comes up when the mouse hovers. However, this attribute is not available when putting the button directly into a Word document (same is true of Excel).

*mehmetcik*'s solution is very clever and can be modified for Word. This solution creates a button, then the button you are actually interested in is smaller and placed inside the first button. The code captures the MouseMove event, which occurs any time the mouse cursor is over a control. When the mouse hovers over the inner button, a third button is shown with some text. Now here's the clever part--the cursor can't leave the inner button without crossing over the outer button. When the MouseMove event fires on the outer button, that code then hides the third button.

I implemented the idea in Word only I used a frame instead of a larger button, and a UserForm instead of the third button. In Excel you just put the controls where you want them but in Word you have to format the controls as "Square" or some other floating format to be able to overlap them.

----------


## samkumar

Thanks a lot Jeff! its excellent!
Now I have to find out a way to overlap the button on the frame.

sam.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

In Design Mode, right-click on the control (do this separately for both frame and button) and select Format Control. Under Layout, select any option _except_ "In line with text." Square will cause text to wrap around the control; In front of text or behind text will not affect the text but will either hide text or show text on top of the control. Then you can move it freely around the page and overlap other controls.

----------


## samkumar

Hi 6StringJazzer/Jeff,
Thanks a lot for your time! It was of a great help.

Sam

----------


## DWSchuetz

What you accomplished is exactly what I need, but I can't figure out how to duplicate your Command Button...any suggestions??

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Normally we don't like new questions in another user's thread but it sounds like your question is an appropriate follow-up to this solution since you just need more detail about how to reproduce this solution.

What aspect do you want to duplicate? To create the button, you must have the Developer tab available on the ribbon. I don't remember if 2007 shows it by default or if you have to activate it. Then you select Design Mode, then insert a control. Pick the ActiveX Command Button (do not use the Forms command button).

Let me know if you need further details.

----------


## DWSchuetz

I am trying to apply mehmetcik clever mouse over control button to open another spreadsheet inside the same work book. 

The first tab on the attached work book is a diagram of a classroom area. What I am trying to create is a mouse over for each room that would pull up the schedule for that area. The schedule changes for each area on a weekly base so the link would have to reflect any changes on the associated spreadsheet. I dont have the code to accomplish this or what I am trying to accomplish may not be possible. If is not possible with this type of control button, does anyone have another idea, such as a macro, that would perform the same effect.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

DWSchuetz, please start a new thread and include a link to this one if you think it's relevant.

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------


## Amoreyhvh

> *samkumar*, your question is posted to a Word forum but  *mehmetcik* has posted a response for Excel. Does that solution help or are you looking for a Word solution?
> 
> Are you talking about command buttons that you have created yourself to run VBA code? If so are they on a userform or in a document?



I am new here and I don't know how to get to this reference for the answer. Can you tell me how to find this post by mehmetcik?

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> I am new here and I don't know how to get to this reference for the answer. Can you tell me how to find this post by mehmetcik?



*Amoreyhvh*, scroll to the top of this thread and look at post #2. The Post number is at the right of the blue bar at the top of each post.

----------

